# Palm Springs Air Museum



## ontos (Jun 17, 2009)

Well I finally got to go to this museum, we had a great time and learned allot from some of those great veterans who flew these beauties, especially the B-17 crew. Used the new camera so any advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ontos (Jun 17, 2009)

DC-3, this one was realy cooool.


----------



## ontos (Jun 17, 2009)

I found these detaild models of the Navy men of war fascinating.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 17, 2009)

Awesome... I like your photo of the fightdeck and seeing the depth of field...

Was that a DC3 or a C47? Did it have pasanger seats or was it set up for cargo/paratroopers?


----------



## ontos (Jun 17, 2009)

B-17


----------



## ontos (Jun 17, 2009)

These are my KC shots, Eric.














[/IMG]











OOOps:


----------



## ontos (Jun 17, 2009)

The camo plane was a DC-3 and was set up for troops, it had wood benches on the port and starboard sides. I didn't check the history on it, which I hope to do, but it had signs inside and writing on the bulkhead that were all in Arabic.


----------



## Coors9 (Jun 17, 2009)

Great pics....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 17, 2009)

DAM, that's incredible.


----------



## ontos (Jun 17, 2009)

Here are some more.































100 year old "Old Glory"


----------



## ontos (Jun 17, 2009)

This was my favorite, PBY


----------



## ontos (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 17, 2009)

Not bad, Ontos. The inside if an air museum give some challenging lighting and you did pretty well. One thing I would suggest is to watch your horizon a bit. Not a huge deal, but something that easily forgotten. 

The C-47 was actually outfitted as an electronic combat aircraft and the markings inside are in Hebrew, not Arabic. The Israelis used them for electronic reconnaissance, eavesdropping and they even had a few that had high power transmitters that would emit a signal to blow up mines on the ground as they flew over them. They called them Mallards, hence the stylized Mallard marking. There is another former Israeli C-47 at the Estrella Warbird Museum in Paso Robles and another one at Camarillo with the American Aeronautical Foundation. 

I wrote an online article about the one at Estrella:
Van Gilder Aviation Photography of Southern California- A C-47 with some history

Keep experimenting with your camera, you are doing well.  You do have a couple of KC shots that are cool too. 8)


----------



## ontos (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks eric, I appreciate your clearing that up on the C-47. They hope to have the PBY flying in November.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 17, 2009)

Great shots ontos. I hope you have as much fun as I do with this.


----------



## ontos (Jun 17, 2009)

I'll tell you, I just want to get out and take pictures. My wife and I are going to go out to downtown Riverside and take some pictures of the historic buildings before they tear them down for progress. I have quite a few questions about lenses and filters etc. Like my lenses say 58mm is that the dia. of the lens. and will a 68mm fit on my camera? I get confused with the different mm.  So much to learn.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 17, 2009)

I believe the mm measurement is indicating the lens end of the instrument ontos. And yes the do make different size lenses for the Xsi you need to shop around though and some places will let you rent a lens for so much a day if you would like to try one before you buy one. I'm still learning and am a little unsure of myself with photography so I do not mind being second guessed.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 18, 2009)

Cool pics Ontos  I was in that museum about 3 years ago when I had a congress in Palm Springs. I enjoyed it very much. Did you make any pictures of the Wildcat? I thought that one was really awesome, especially since I had never seen one for real.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 18, 2009)

I love the Palm Springs Air Museum. They have a real friendly group of volunteers and having been there for the Mentor gathering the last 2 years, I can tell you they have been very accommodating and fantastic.

Great to hear they are going to get the PBY flying again. They have made a lot of progress in the last year.

The mm number on the inside of your lens cap is the inside diameter of the lens, or the size of a filter (or replacement lens cap) that you can use. That's another reason I don't like to use filters, too much work to shift them and keep track of. And when you are at a show like Chino, you barely have time to replace a flash card, much less a filter. Of course, if you are shooting things that are a little less speedy and you have the time, it's not so bad.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice pics! I need to go there.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 19, 2009)

I liked the corsair pics Ontos.
You got a good shot of the ceiling too with the KC camera. 


Wheels


----------



## ontos (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks wheels, When I was in college I wanted to be an architect, like Frank Lloyd Wright  I just found out I missed some planes that were hidden in the back, so I will be returning. Thanks to all for your comments.


----------

